# Proud of my husband to this day



## mrshannahj (Nov 5, 2017)

I am very proud of my husband to this day.It was 2 years ago I was diagnosed with bacterial meningitis which both of my legs were amputated below the knee.I was not feeling good thinking it was the flu and he got me to the hospital.Doctors knew it was not the flu,said both of my legs had to be amputated below the knee.This was after I was in coma for two days.I was tearful and he hugged me saying everything is going to be ok with his love.It was after the amputation was done said he still loves me.Was there through everything including when I got my prosthetic legs walking in them for the first time.I was in the dumps and he got smart and showed me something,showed me a video of Amy Purdy which this happened to her too at age 19 and she is a positive role model in my life now.Shown me this video and he was right realizing I still have a life


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

You married a real man. 

That's what a real man looks like.


----------



## mrshannahj (Nov 5, 2017)

Has taught he will always love me even when this happened.Sees what I go through everyday now.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

* Your husband is truly “a man’s man!”

And more preeminently, a true man of God!*


----------



## Aspydad (Oct 17, 2013)

Very inspiring!! I think through my life, while not as drastic as losing ones legs (yet), the getting used to the new me is the hardest thing. I am now 55 years old - just 20 years ago (which seems like yesterday) I was rising to the top of my profession, had three kids (the oldest 5 and youngest a baby) had three of my four grandparents still alive and my parents were my age now. How things have now changed - and how hard it is to get used to the new me!! My oldest daughter is getting married in January, I am no longer rising to the top of my career - actually, younger employees are now taking over - I work for someone who is 10 years younger than me; all of my grandparents are gone, my father is dying, and of course - I can finally feel the effects of aging. I have two choices - A) either think back and not accept (how depressing) or B) as this young lady just said - dream and write the book as to what my life is going to look like moving forward and take action - keep moving.

I Choose B. To me, giving up is just not an option. One thing I have learned throughout the years - if you don't like what is going on today, just wait around a little as things are going to change -or - if you do like whats happening, wait around a little, something bad or not desirable is going to happen - I think that just makes life so wonderful actually - you have to learn to embrace both the good and the bad.

Thanks for sharing the video - I just love people who do not give up and make the best out of what blessings God has given them. Very hard to do - but so rewarding. Actually, I think the harder it is - the more rewarding it is.


----------



## mrshannahj (Nov 5, 2017)

It was a struggle at first when I got home from the hospital and reminded me I will walk again.He was there when I tried my prosthetic legs on saying I can do it walking in them for the first time.It took time and practice getting used to my prosthetic legs.I have two sets of prosthetic legs,one has adjustable feet so I can wear my heels,sandals and wedges.....


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

That is wonderful. To many people ( men and women) ditch marriage as soon as anything they don't like happens. He's a keeper and you're worth it! Love each other in all things and all things will pass.


----------



## mrshannahj (Nov 5, 2017)

anastasia6 said:


> That is wonderful. To many people ( men and women) ditch marriage as soon as anything they don't like happens. He's a keeper and you're worth it! Love each other in all things and all things will pass.


Said he wanted to stay with me still even when something bad happens like this.Sees I still do things I did before this happened.We both know not to take life for granted and I was glad he did take me to the emergency room seeing something was not right.


----------

